# Update on paper piecing



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I got the first row done finally. It measures 82 inches across and that is without borders. I haven't figured out how many rows I am going to need yet, just pluggin away at it. I started out going through all my scraps and using them up, now I am going through my drawers of strip fabrics and using those next. I am hoping to use up at least one rolling cart of strips up that I have been hoarding for years. Sorry about the fuzzy pictures, I think it's time to get a new camera.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These are being done the English paper piecing, right?

That is a lot of very neat work!


And it's pretty.


----------



## CravenCrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Oooh how pretty! Great job!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Angie, yes it is all paper pieced by hand. I find it quite relaxing at times, almost like crocheting or knitting. I have a rhythm to all this madness.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking of cathedral windows for the same reason. I have some stuff, jut not tried yet.

So this is where you fold over the paper, and sew then whip stitch the octagons together?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very neat! I was scrolling through the pics and on the 3rd pic my eyes switched, instead of seeing the white stats I saw the colored cubes! It's weird I didn't notice them before
Heidi


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Angie,
yes that is what it is. I watched this gal some time ago but never started to try till this year. I even bought her new book this year to help me with all my questions.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nkCdciXDa8[/ame]


http://www.amazon.com/Quilting-Go-English-Projects-Anywhere/dp/0770434126


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that's just stunning!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's gorgeous!

That pattern has been on my to do list for years. One of these days...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So you keep the template in until finished with the whip stitching them together. Hmmm.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The papers I used in my Grandmothers Flower Garden Quilt came from Paper Pieces. And the diamonds & triangles too. They have all different sizes.

The hexagons I used were 1". 

I've started another project that I'm using 2" diamonds. These are Fussy Cut Friday with Temecula Quilt co. http://temeculaquiltco.blogspot.com/search/label/Fussy Cut Friday.

I've seen websites that offer pages of the hexagons, you need to cut them out. I'd rather spend my time sewing them together.

You can baste the fabric on your paper with thread or you can use a childs glue stick (lightly!). The hexagons I basted, now I'm glueing the fabric & it goes a LOT faster.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

What size diamonds did you use? I suppose it said on the tutorial, but I didn't watch it.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Gretchen Ann,
I am using the 1 1/2 inch size. I am using two different templates for each block. The star part is plastic cut from template plastic. I wanted the points to be nice and sharp. The other diamonds are stitch and tear interfacing. I do it this way so that when I get one "block" done (the star and surrounding pieces that make the hexagon shape) I can take out the plastic and steam press my blocks. It makes them all nice and crisp so that they align right for me.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

It is beautiful! You will have a treasure when it is completed. :nanner:


----------

